# Szeretnék kiköltözni



## Koncz Julia (2014 Október 17)

Sziasztok

Segítséget szeretnék kérni,hogy hogyan tudnék munkát vállalni kint ,mert álmaim közé tartozik,hogy kintn éljek,dolgozzak.
Magyar családnál szeretnék dolgozni ha lehet...


----------



## szocske42 (2014 Október 17)

Probalom kitalalni, mit jelenthet "csaladnal dolgozni", ilyesmire gondolsz? 
http://www.cic.gc.ca/ENGLISH/work/caregiver/index.asp
(Ugy latszik jogaszul "live-in caregiver" az au-pair)


----------



## Koncz Julia (2014 Október 17)

szocske42 írta:


> Probalom kitalalni, mit jelenthet "csaladnal dolgozni", ilyesmire gondolsz?
> http://www.cic.gc.ca/ENGLISH/work/caregiver/index.asp
> (Ugy latszik jogaszul "live-in caregiver" az au-pair)


Arra gondoltam,hogy kint családnál dolgozni ,gyermekre vigyázni vagy takarítani....Kint nem hiszem,hogy értékelik az iskoláimat


----------



## szocske42 (2014 Október 17)

Akkor jo linket kuldtem.

A szakertelmet ertekelik iskolafuggetlenul, aztan ha nagyon kell, legfeljebb ujravizsgazol egy itteni papirert. Nekem eddig nem kellett, egy ismerosom 10 ev utan szanta ra magat nemreg, pedig eddig is a szakmajaban dolgozott. 
A vizum/munkavallalasi engedely a nehezebb.
Es fontos, hogy tudj angolul vagy franciaul.


----------

